# Canon Pixma MX310 all-in-one



## bmaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a Canon Pixma MX310 all-in-one (printer/fax/copier/scanner), but only the printer is detected at ulpt while plugging it in. Is there a way to get usb-scanners workig which are not detected by uscanner but mentioned in the list of supported SANE-devices? I've heard of a way connecting scanners via ugen/usblib by compiling a new kernel without uscanner support. Unfortunately even after that "sane-find-scanners -v" only checks /dev/uscanner[x] and ends up with no detected devices.

System is FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE (AMD64).

Thanks for help.

bmaxx


----------

